# FH needed in Columbia SC



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey guys
We got a call this week about 2 golden retrievers in a local shelter.. All of our foster homes are doubled up at the moment and we have no avaliable space.. anyone in columbia intrested in fostering for a few weeks? The rescue pays all approved vet bills and will even loan out a crate... the shelter says these are two very nice boys under the age of 2 that get along with other dogs.. they will be full vetted before they leave the shelter.. 

Please email at [email protected] if intrested.. I have to pull these guys by this weekend but right now dont have a place to park them.
thanks! 

MIDLANDS GOLDEN RESCUE


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck with finding fosters for these two boys. Wish I could help, but I'm kinda far away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I could help but I am not in the state. I wonder on another thread that the rescue in KY is not full if they might be able to help you with some of the overflow. Hope someone can help you.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping this


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where have you been Lil! I wish I could help, but I'm too far away.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

been busy as heck with the dogs... lol.. and working a lot more lately... 

Good news is we found a foster home for the thunder phobic boy at least for a few weeks.. bad news is the 8 month old red boy is coming to my house :doh: had 2 fosters adopted last weekend and was celebrating that i was down to 8 again...lol.. its quickly going back up.. may even have another senior lab for WHLR depending on how she is or she may go into boarding for a week while they look for foster home.. shes 8 and a dollbaby from looking at her pics....

We are pulling 8-10 dogs today from the Camden Shelter i was posting about everywhere.. everyone else involved doesnt get off work till 5 today and i will be going up there with a truck load of crates and bringing them back to town.. should be intresting for sure!! wish me luck... just glad we were able to help some of the dogs... there were about 25+ on the PTS list for today... hoping other rescues got my email and called and saved some... ugh.. i dont wanna look at the cages today when i go up there..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how you do it Lil. You truly work your butt off for rescue! 

Thank you...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am insane according to the director at the shelter on Friday:.. but good news is that we had so many dogs pulled this past week that they didnt have to put any dog friday or saturday... with all the pics and emails going around rescues stepped up and pulled a lot.. and there were even a few adoptions.. so overall it was an awesome weekend..


:wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I am insane according to the director at the shelter on Friday:.. but good news is that we had so many dogs pulled this past week that they didnt have to put any dog friday or saturday... with all the pics and emails going around rescues stepped up and pulled a lot.. and there were even a few adoptions.. so overall it was an awesome weekend..
> 
> 
> :wavey:


 
I can sympathize, I'm the one our rescue's vet staff calls insane, I'm picking up and bring dogs to them nearly every day some weeks! Kudos Robin, keep up the good work - every life is worth the effort!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I am insane according to the director at the shelter on Friday:.. but good news is that we had so many dogs pulled this past week that they didnt have to put any dog friday or saturday... with all the pics and emails going around rescues stepped up and pulled a lot.. and there were even a few adoptions.. so overall it was an awesome weekend..
> 
> 
> :wavey:


Sounds like a success! You've done good. I've been at the Vet with my own each week.  Annuals and ears.


----------

